# Dr. Jay Gordon's night weaning method



## lilysmom (Feb 4, 2003)

I am looking for anyone with expierence (good or bad) who has used Dr. Jay Gordon's night weaning method.

Can you tell me old your child was when you did it?

How long did it take to get your child to sleep through the night?

Would you recommend it?

Any and all advice- I would appreciate.
I have a dd who is 14months and am considering doing this in the near future. Thanks


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I did read his book and thought it was a healthy and gentle way to night wean. I was ready to try this when DD was about 13 mos or so since night nursing had increased and was driving me mad.
I'm afraid I can't be much help though-I got totally lucky, the first night I was ready to cut shorter the middle of the night nursing she never woke up and we've been sleeping thru the night since







:
It's like she knew I read it and didn't want the trauma!
BUT...just this week she started to wake at 3am for the last 4 nights-she's now 16 mos. I would tell her that milk is for morning and hold her but did not give in. She cried and pulled at my shirt but finally fell asleep after about a half hr. I offered her a sippy cup with water which she denied so I knew she wasn't really that thirsty.
Anyway, she didn't wake last night so maybe (knock on wood) it worked.
Good luck,
Ann


----------

